# Zelda Ocarina of Time - The Legend of Peach mod



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2020)

A new romhack from MelonSpeedruns that built the Mario 64 world from the ground up in Zelda: Ocarina of Time.


> In a parallel universe where Hyrule doesn’t exist, Zelda is kidnapped by Ganon in her own castle.
> It is up for our hero, Link, to find all the Golden Skulltula Tokens and save the princess!
> This first demo of The Legend of Peach contains one full level to play.
> In that level, you can experience a new, made from scratch, custom boss!
> ...



Source:

Update:
The Legend of Peach is now compatible with ModLoader64 AND Wii Virtual Console! 
Download the new version of the mod at https://hylianmodding.com/?p=1519


----------



## Psi-hate (Jun 28, 2020)

I take all the credit /s


----------



## jessica_14_03 (Sep 21, 2020)

Where can I download the program ModLoader64?  I cant find it...


----------



## Magsor (Sep 22, 2020)

jessica_14_03 said:


> Where can I download the program ModLoader64?  I cant find it...


https://github.com/hylian-modding/ModLoader64-GUI/releases


----------

